# DVD-RW and DVD-ROM drives not working!



## desipoem (Oct 8, 2004)

Both of my drives are not working. I keep getting the following error message. Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39) I have an NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD and an HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8162B on my Dell Dimension 8300 desktop which is running on Windows XP Pro. I have tried to update the driver, but there is apparently not a newer one that the system can find. I went to the NEC website and it didn't even list the drive that I have. My drives used to work, but then all of a sudden they stopped. I can't figure out why. Help!


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

This helped me with a customer computer..

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=270008

Good luck


----------

